# Mon PB est-il mort !?!



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour !!

Hier soir dans un élan de créativité, j'allume mon PB . En plein travail de retouche d'image sur photoshop, d'un coup d'un seul, mon PB s'éteind (apparement ..) car les 2 écrans sont devenu noir. Chose étrange car le voyant lumineux sous l'écran est toujours allumé et son intensité varie ... Impossible de faire une commande clavier pour redémarrer ni quoi que se soit. Donc ce matin je me retrouve avec un PB presque mort alors que le voyant m'indique que son coeur bat sûrement encore !! Avez vous déjà eu ce genre de problème !?! Et surtout la solution... !?! 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses !!


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2004)

Est-ce que tu l'utilisais fermé ?
 Quel est ton modèle de PowerBook ?
 Effectuais-tu un travail gourmand en CPU ?


----------



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

C'est un PB 15" 400 Avec 700 et quelques de RAM.

Non, l'écran était ouvert avec les palettes d'outils dessus.

J'étais sous photoshop en train de faire un "glisser_coller" d'une fenêtre à une autres .. (je ne sais pas le nom de la fonction ... ) sur des images pas très grande en taille et résolution de 150dpi . Normalement il tient le coup !! 

Je suis assez novice dans le monde du Mac (honte à moi ... ) mais existe-t-il un code clavier qui permet de se sortir de ce genre de mystère !?!


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2004)

Tu disais que la loupiotte de veille clignote, c'est ça ?
 Il est branché ? La batterie est en place ?
 S'il est en veille il ne se réveille pas si tu appuies sur la barre d'espace ? en débranchant le deuxième écran ? en cliquant sur un boutton de la souris ?

 C'était important ce sur quoi tu travaillais ?
 Si non as-tu essayé une extinction forcée en appuyant quelques secondes sur le bouton on/off ?

 Désolé de te poser pleins de questions mais c'est diffile à distance comme ça


----------



## daffyb (2 Décembre 2004)

Si tu as des périphériques USB, débranches les tous et essaye...


----------



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

Oui la loupiotte clignote ! 
Et tout est en place. Batterie , prise secteur ,  etc .. 
Le deuxière écran est déjà débranché et aucune réaction ni avec la barre d'espace ni avec la souris. Rien. Et même l'extinction forcée ne fonctionne pas ... Franchement je ne vois vraiment pas. Je vis dans la crainte ...


----------



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

Ben cette fois je viens de tout débrancher. Ils se retrouve en configuation portable de chez portable. Même la souris . Et toujours rien ....


----------



## Amophis (2 Décembre 2004)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ben cette fois je viens de tout débrancher. Ils se retrouve en configuation portable de chez portable. Même la souris . Et toujours rien ....


  Tu as enlevé la batterie? Essai et branche le chargeur et essai de démarrer


----------



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

Alors je viens d'enlever la batterie et brancher la prise secteur. Alors cette fois la loupiotte ne clignotte plus et j'en suis au même point qu'avant....

Je me demande si ça n'est pas le tranfo qui est out, donc le PB a tourné sur la batterie jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit vide et maintenant même la prise secteur n'arrive pas à la charger. Normalement dès que le transfo est branché il chauffe non !?! Même si le PB n'est pas utilisé !?! Car je remarque que le miens reste froid ...


----------



## daffyb (2 Décembre 2004)

ha, ceci expliquerait cela !
Je ne connais pas bien les PowerBook, mais il n'y a pas une bague de couleur qui s'allume sur la prise lorsque le transfo fonctionne et est branché au PB ?
Si c'est le cas et que ça ne s'allume pas, ce n'est pas la peine de chercher plus loin ! Si tu as un voltmètre regarde si ca marche ! 
(si non tu mets la langue...  et tu verras vite s'il y a du jus au bout du fil !!!!!)


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2004)

Oui c'est assez courant en effet les transfo qui lâche. Ce qui expliquerait que le PB soit resté en mode veille... ne t'inquiète pas. Appelle le SAV Apple ils vont t'en envoyer un nouveau


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Décembre 2004)

Oh oui, Oh oui... mets la langue   

Sinon, cours-y vite chez le premier marchand de mac pour essayer un adaptateur.... Car si ton adaptateur est mort, ta batterie vidée.... ton mac n'aura aucune raison de s'allumer.

Le mien présente les mêmes symptomes quand la batterie est vide de chez vide: il y a une mise en veille forcée (la loupiote qui clignote) et impossible de rallumer. Tu peux forcer à éteindre en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton on/off.... mais après, tu ne peux rien faire de mieux 

Courage et espoir...


----------



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

Mais il s'agit de l'ancien transfo donc pas encore de lumière qui confirme son bon fonctionnement. J'vais aller faire un saut au magaz. Ca devrait être la solution ... j'veux pas le perdre , je l'aime moi !! ...


----------



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

Le rdv au magaz est  arrangé... je donne des nouvelles dès que...

Déjà merci 1000 fois de votre aide et de la rapidité des réponses ! Très cool. Bonne app !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Décembre 2004)

J'espère que ca ne sera pas grand chose


----------



## daffyb (2 Décembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, Oh oui... mets la langue


  La langue, la langue !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Ben j'espère pour toi que ce n'est que le transfo, car si c'est autre chose, alors c'est bcp plus embettant


----------



## Jec (2 Décembre 2004)

Héééé oui !! Ca n'était que le transfo .... ouf ... Belle suée du front. Et pour le coup de la langue j'ai pas testé perso mais j'ai forcé le mec du magasin à le faire ...  ... 

Ben merci de votre aide à tous !! A bientôt !


----------



## daffyb (2 Décembre 2004)

Ca c'est du problème hard résolut en moins de 5 heures... BRAVO À TOUS !!!!


----------



## daffyb (2 Décembre 2004)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Alors je viens d'enlever la batterie et brancher la prise secteur. Alors cette fois la loupiotte ne clignotte plus et j'en suis au même point qu'avant....
> 
> Je me demande si ça n'est pas le tranfo qui est out, donc le PB a tourné sur la batterie jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit vide et maintenant même la prise secteur n'arrive pas à la charger. Normalement dès que le transfo est branché il chauffe non !?! Même si le PB n'est pas utilisé !?! Car je remarque que le miens reste froid ...


 Et en plus, c'est JEC qui a résolu lui même son problème !!!! BRAVO !!!
 Surtout qu'il nous a tenu au courant.
 Pour la peine, je boule ! NA !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Décembre 2004)

Mais c'était quoi alors???


----------



## e.mat (2 Décembre 2004)

bin Vingtmille , c'était le transfo.. qui était OUT :mouais: 

dis donc, vincmyl tes branché qu'aux 10  000 Volts ce soir ? et pas au 20 000 V     

allez A+


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Effectivement, ca rassure toujours de voir que ce n'est que le transfo et pas la machine.
 Un transfo c'est pas grand chose, mais la machine, c'est plus compliqué.

 En tout cas, content de voir que nous avons pu t'aider, et que tu as pu récupérer ton PB, qui est donc maintenant réssucité


----------

